# Angraecum viguieri



## Stone (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## monocotman (Oct 17, 2016)

Fantastic!
David


----------



## Secundino (Oct 17, 2016)

Oh wow, this is a grown up viguieri! Lovely flowers!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 17, 2016)

Looks like these get pretty big! I love this species, and yours is very nice.


----------



## abax (Oct 17, 2016)

This is a lovely departure from the solid whites. Is it
fragrant?


----------



## Stone (Oct 18, 2016)

abax said:


> This is a lovely departure from the solid whites. Is it
> fragrant?



They say it is Angela but I'm yet to smell anything.


----------



## Migrant13 (Oct 18, 2016)

Just beautiful. I especially like the brown spurs.


----------



## Don I (Feb 18, 2017)

This is very nice. How tall is the plant?
Don


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Feb 18, 2017)

Beautifully grown Mike. Congrats


----------



## chrismende (Feb 20, 2017)

How old is this plant? It's really exciting to see!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 20, 2017)

A beauty monster !!!! Jean


----------

